# Canned Dog Food Recall Fromm



## WheatenLover (Oct 3, 2021)

Fromm has recalled 5,500 cases of their dog food --shredded beef, chicken, pork, and turkey (all in gravy). Too much vitamin D is in the food. Symptoms to watch for are:  

According to the recall notice, dogs who ingest unsafe levels of vitamin D may exhibit symptoms such as vomiting, loss of appetite, increased thirst, increased urination, excessive drooling and weight loss. Long-term effects can lead to more serious complications, including renal dysfunction.

https://www.tristatehomepage.com/news/canned-dog-food-recalled-nationwide/


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2021)

Thank you @WheatenLover !


----------

